# Cutting cooling fins video



## deere_x475guy (Jan 21, 2008)

Well as mentioned in this thread http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1155.0 here is the video....before the big bang! 





After inspecting for damage it looks like all that happened was I broke the tool and bumped the part of of wack. I dialed it back in again and everything turned out ok. I will post the part in a new thread I will start later this evening in the "Work In Progress area".


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow!

You've got the same unbelievably loud and annoying Sears (or similar) brand compressor I have. It's almost enough to make me run for hearing protection when it comes on. I have a replacement in the works. It'll be none too soon!

Best,

BW


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 21, 2008)

Bob, that's my little HF pancake compressor I bought to run my finish nailer when we were building our log home. It is noisy as heck and very annoying but it has served me well. I have a 5hp 80 gallon compressor out in the unheated part of the barn. It doesn't want to start to well when the temps are near zero like they have been. Plus I don't have it plumbed for the heated part of the shop yet. It's on my list of things to do.


----------

